# What is your parking situation?



## debodun (Feb 7, 2020)

What type of parking is at your residence:
1) 1-car attached
2) 2-car attached
3) 1-car detached
4) 2-car detached
5) tenant parking garage
6) tenant open lot
7) on the street
8) other


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 7, 2020)

You having a problem with parking?

We rent a garage and have tenant parking in the complex.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 7, 2020)

#6 tenant open lot. The cars have to be moved to a city lot, within walking distance (if you can walk) when we have snow so it can be plowed.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 7, 2020)

3 car attached garage....I live alone and have only one car but we don’t have basements here so most people use it for storage.

I can’t imagine getting 3 cars in there even if it was empty.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2020)

I live with a choice of tenant parking garage,   or open tenant parking lot.   I park directly  in front of my patio area all the time. 
Plenty of  parking choices because many people don't drive.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2020)

2 car attached, driveway or street.  We only keep one of our vehicles in the garage, the other two are normally in the driveway or maybe one on the street temporarily if needed.


----------



## jujube (Feb 7, 2020)

Two-car attached.  His new car and the motorcycle have the garage.  I park in the driveway on the motorcycle side and the pickup is parked on the street so that he can get his car in and out of the driveway.   

There's going to be a homeowners' association meeting this month and one of the hot items is going to be on-street parking.  One of our neighbors down the street has six cars at their house (four teenage/adult kids still at home).  Two are in the driveway and four on the street.  When their friends come over for football games on TV, there could be another six on the street.  Pointed remarks have been addressed toward them on the neighborhood Facebook page by several of their neighbors.

It's an increasing problem in most neighborhoods, I'm sure.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 7, 2020)

Other: 1 1/2 car attached


----------



## Catlady (Feb 7, 2020)

#1 = I have one car attached garage but I park on the driveway.  Don't trust myself to back out of the garage with the door barely big enough for my comfort.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 7, 2020)

jujube said:


> It's an increasing problem in most neighborhoods, I'm sure.



Same in my subdivision.  Almost everyone has two car garages/driveways, and lots of times the driveways are empty and the cars parked on the street.  It's so bad that if two cars are going in opposite directions, one has to pull over to the side to let the other one pass.  I complained to the HOA and they said there's no stipulations in the HOA rules for that problem.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 7, 2020)

5 .. Tenant Parking Garage.
Most people in our condo own 2 parking spaces, so, if they only have 1 car, they can rent out the 2nd one. They take very good car of it .. power-wash twice a year, dimmed lights that brighten when you enter the area.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 7, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Same in my subdivision.  Almost everyone has two car garages/driveways, and lots of times the driveways are empty and the cars parked on the street.  It's so bad that if two cars are going in opposite directions, one has to pull over to the side to let the other one pass.  I complained to the HOA and they said there's no stipulations in the HOA rules for that problem.



In many subdivisions here, they have signs that stipulate parking on one side or the other, from the 1st to 15th to avoid what you describe. Do they do that in your city/town?


----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> You having a problem with parking?



No, just a topic of curiosity. I have a 2-car detached (it's 100 feet from the house and faces parallel back street ). Of course, like some others mentioned, one side is just used for storage.


----------



## Llynn (Feb 7, 2020)

Two car attached. Room for three in my shop. Room for two in my tractor shed. I could squeeze a few more in my barn if I moved things around.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 7, 2020)

Pinky said:


> In many subdivisions here, they have signs that stipulate parking on one side or the other, from the 1st to 15th to avoid what you describe. *Do they do that in your city/town?*



I don't know about the town, I live 6 miles from city limit and we don't have that rule in this subdivision.  If they did, maybe the neighbors would park in their (empty) driveways to avoid the hassle of having to move the cars.  HOA does not allow parking on the sidewalk strips, they have to park on the street, so there's no room for two cars to pass each other.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 7, 2020)

I have a 2 car garage in the basement....I Partitioned off about 900 sq.ft. of the basement shortly after we moved here.  That allows plenty of room for the car and truck, with the water softener and generator along one wall, shelves and my big Craftsman tool chest along the other wall, and a nice workbench in front of the vehicles.  Then, I have a nice 1200 sq. ft. workshop behind the house, for the tractor, mowers, and all sorts of other stuff.....probably way too much "other stuff".


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 7, 2020)

2 car attached, I don’t drive so I use my garage for some storage,


----------



## Lee (Feb 7, 2020)

2 car detached driveway....and we are not allowed to park on the street so the park has areas of designated visitor parking.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 7, 2020)

5) tenant parking garage

I rent a space in a large heated underground parking garage that is wonderful for me but IMO not so good for the car.  The garage is always slightly damp and in the winter the dampness and the road salt are not a good combination.

I don't think that I could ever go back to parking outside or shoveling.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 7, 2020)

Under a tree in the driveway.


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 7, 2020)

2-car attached


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 7, 2020)

3 car garage, hubby insisted on it as we do not have a shed in the backyard and needed the storage space.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 7, 2020)

I don't have a car now but when I did I paid for garage parking


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 7, 2020)

In my driveway.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 8, 2020)

2-car attached.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 8, 2020)

Park where you like anywhere,


----------



## toffee (Feb 8, 2020)

2 cars on the drive ...……...….


----------



## bingo (Feb 8, 2020)

we have a carport shed......it has storage built in...

it is right off the back door ramp that my husband  built ...the ramp curves right to the carport...

then a large area for more vehicles


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 9, 2020)

3 cars in one carport, 2 motorcycles and a 4 wheeler in another carport, backhoe under a carport, and one car stuck out in the weather along with the tractor. Oh yeah, and the 2 motor homes outside. Ain't country life great.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 9, 2020)

2 car detached garage, 2 car detached carport, and 1/2 mile of driveways.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 10, 2020)

I live in a condo and have 2 assigned parking places. My neighbor and I traded one spot each so I have a handicapped ramp near my door.  She was very kind to do it.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 10, 2020)

*I guess 2.  I have a short, 2 car wide driveway in front of my mobile home. Perfect for me.  *


----------



## Kadee (Feb 10, 2020)

We have a 2 car garage attached to our home ,one side has a remote control door the other you have to lift it up ( it’s not used very often )


----------

